# init.d nicht laufen

## syn0ptik

Warum mein mount nicht laufen.

Wenn ich lauf mount in bash, es ist vorbereiten.

```
mount -t sysfs sysfs /sys
```

Was nicht laufen in init.d/autoconfig

/proc its das, /sys nichts.

----------

## doedel

 *syn0ptik wrote:*   

> Warum mein mount nicht laufen.
> 
> Wenn ich lauf mount in bash, es ist vorbereiten.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

mount -t sysfs none /sys

Andere Sprache! Change language if you don't know german  :Wink: 

----------

## syn0ptik

Nein, nicht läuft.

----------

## syn0ptik

laüft für

```
stage3-amd64-20120614.tar.bz2
```

und nein laüft für

```
stage3-amd64-20130110.tar.bz2
```

----------

